# Reparando una fuente de Disco Duro Externo



## joshdvd (May 15, 2017)

Buenas, gusto en saludarles. Tenía tiempo que no entraba por estos lados.

Abro este tema porque en una semana se dañaron dos fuentes de dos aparatos en mi casa, una de una Laptop, y otra de un disco duro externo.

Iré publicando dudas, consultas y avances, para que con ayuda de ustedes, si me lo permiten, poder repararlas, de forma que pueda servir también como una ayuda o referencia para aquellos que como yo se quieren aventurar a reparar sus propios chereques.

*Sin más preámbulo*, el primer caso es el siguiente:


Un enclóster (o case, enclosure) de disco duro externo se alimenta que una fuente que suministra 12V 2A, y 5V 2A.

Resulta que de repente al querer usarlo (tras años en desuso), enciende, pero no funciona. Al prestar atención se escucha un sonido, como si el disco duro estuviera intentando "arrancar".

Abro la fuente y mido la salidas, estando el disco duro apagado, ambas marcan en el multímetro ~12V y ~5V, como corresponde, pero al encenderlo, la de 5V baja a ~4.4V. Asumo yo que es por eso que no funciona.

Para ahorrar un poco la fatiga, conecté en paralelo una fuente de cargador de celular (5V 0.5A) a los 5V, porque según yo podría ser suficiente para mantener la tensión. Pues, resulta que el aparato enciende, la PC lo detecta y se puede accesar a él, pero, al querer copiar un archivo, se apaga momentáneamente y luego vuelve a encender y funcionar, hasta repetir el ciclo.

Y he aquí en mis intentos de repararlo.

Al marcar correctamente los ~12V y ~5 sin la carga, supongo que el problema está en la etapa final, y se me ocurre que el problema podría ser un transistor. ¿Uds qué opinan?

*Dato Adicional*

En el enclóster estoy colocando un disdo duro de láptop (2.5"), por lo cual, creo que sólo con la fuente de 5V es suficiente, de modo que otra opción podría ser, bajar los 12V a 5V.


Gracias de antemano, en nombre de todos los novatos. 

Adjunto fotos:


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 18, 2017)

Hola, casi seguro son los capacitores de salida, han aumentado su ESR (Resistencia Serie Equivalente). La caída de voltaje al colocar la carga es de sus principales síntomas. Intenta reemplazar los caps antes de comprar o adaptar alguna fuente 

Saludos


----------



## joshdvd (May 19, 2017)

Muchachos, este vendría a ser el diagrama de la fuente:

En la etapa inicial hay un fusible y otros componentes que no puse porque creo que no afectan, ya que después del puente de diodos el voltaje marca bien.



*Actualización:* antes de retirar alguno de los componentes para leer las etiquetas volví a probar la fuente, y resulta que durante unos 20 segundos se escucha un sonido como de alta frecuencia, luego el LED se apaga y al medir voltajes marca 1.5V (en vez de 5V) y 3.5V (en vez de 12V). En resumen, el problema viene a ser el mismo pero ahora en ambas salidas.

De forma superficial aparentemente todo está bien, no hay ningún componente que se vea roto o quemado.

He probado varios componentes mientras identificaba cuáles eran y están bien.

Los únicos que *no* he probado son: 
EL817 (optoacoplador)
SHM X1400 Y1250 E222M (condensador)
TL431 (¿?)
Diodos Zener (todos/ninguno)
Capacitores electrolíticos de la etapa final.

El TL431 y el condensador no sé cómo probarlos. 
Los dos transformadores que aparecen en la imagen son uno solo, la relación entre ellos las saqué tomando en cuenta los voltajes de salida.

gracias nuevamente por su apoyo.  

---------------


Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola, casi seguro son los capacitores de salida, han aumentado su ESR (Resistencia Serie Equivalente). La caída de voltaje al colocar la carga es de sus principales síntomas. Intenta reemplazar los caps antes de comprar o adaptar alguna fuente
> 
> Saludos



voy a probar.

saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 19, 2017)

Yo checaria con un osciloscopio el optoacoplador.
En mi experiecia cuando se alcanzan a escuchar es por un corto en la salida... pregunta tonta... revizaste que el cable no este en corto? Quitalo y mide tensiones.


----------



## joshdvd (May 19, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Yo checaria con un osciloscopio el optoacoplador.
> En mi experiecia cuando se alcanzan a escuchar es por un corto en la salida... pregunta tonta... revizaste que el cable no este en corto? Quitalo y mide tensiones.




Antes de revisr el optoacoplador en osciloscopio (porque no tengo uno a mano, pero sí al alcance) iré avanzando en la sugerencia de Daniel Meza.

Con el cable en corto ¿A cuál te refieres? 

saludos.


----------



## papirrin (May 19, 2017)

Al que estan cuatro juntos... amarillo. Rojo y negro

Igual y si pueden se los capacitores de salida.. con ESR alta


----------



## joshdvd (May 24, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Al que estan cuatro juntos... amarillo. Rojo y negro
> 
> Igual y si pueden se los capacitores de salida.. con ESR alta



Disculpa, omití ese detalle. El amarillo es la salida de 12V, el blanco la de 5V y el rojo el NEG, el otro cable rojo y negro están desconectados por el otro extremo (de hecho ya los retiré), por allí había puesto en paralelo la fuente de 5V 500mA de la que hablaba al inicio.

*Actualización*

Cambié los cuatro capacitores de ambas salidas (por unos nuevos), y cambié el optoacoplador por uno similar, extraído de una fuente de PC que deshuesé en repuestos (la fuente no recuerdo si funcionaba).

Después del cambio dio los voltajes correctos, la desconecté para mientras buscaba el disco duro y poner "la carga", y resulta que al volverla a conectar, sin haber conectado la carga todavía, quedó marcando 3.90V y 1.65V respectivamente (medí porque se apagó el LED  )

Todavía tengo pendiente probar el optoacoplador en osciloscopio, o probar con uno nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## joshdvd (May 30, 2017)

Muchachos,

Probé los optoacopladores, pero no con osciloscopio, sino con dos multímetros (poniendo ambos multímetros en continuidad, uno entre los pines 1 y 2, y el otro en los pines 3 y 4, siendo los pines 1 y 3 los positivos de cada multímetro), y todos pasaron la prueba. Resulta también que compré 2 por si acaso ($0.30), e igual, al ponerle uno de los nuevos, no cambia nada del estado actual.

El comportamiento de la fuente sigue siendo el mismo, agregando que, al enchufarla (con el capacitor "principal" -C1- descargado) marca bien los voltajes y luego de unos 15 a 20 segundos empiezan a caer a ~4V y ~1.7V respectivamente.

Hice una revisión al diagrama y corregí algunos errores que pude identificar, adjunto la nueva versión, por si es de utilidad, o por si ayuda a identificar el problema, corregirla, modificarla, o agregar más detalles, *de los cuales me hacen falta los diodos zener de la primer etapa, y las bobinas.*



Con respecto a los zener *D6, D7, D8 y D9*, que actualmente no sé su valor, midiéndolos en caliente arrojan valores entre ~-0.50V y ~0.60V. Intenté probar D9 con una fuente de 20V (y una resistencia en serie) y me da los mismos 20V, por lo que intentaré con una de mayor voltaje, cuando la consiga actualizo.

Igual con los demás.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 30, 2017)

Hola. Otra cuestión, dices que ya revisaste todos los componentes, pero ¿fuera del PCB?, empiezo a sospechar de R9, R10, R11 y R12. Si alguna se ha quemado (se ha abierto) la limitación de voltaje comenzará un nivel menor de salida con el eventual comportamiento que mencionas.

Saludos


----------



## joshdvd (May 30, 2017)

no, no los he probado todos, sólo los que necesitaba desoldar para poder ver de qué componente se trata. en el caso de las resistencias no porque los códigos y colores son visibles sin desoldar, pero ya en este punto, las voy a desoldar y probar también. 

saludos y gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 30, 2017)

Si, de paso también revisa las demás resistencias de bajo valor. Me ha pasado que se queman pero no se ve a simple vista, solamente hasta que se retiran de la placa y se miden se identifica que se han abierto.


----------



## joshdvd (May 31, 2017)

Hice la prueba.

Desoldé las 4, las probé y estaban bien (me marcaba 1ohm el multímetro por cada una de las resistencias). las volví a soldar, pero con más relleno de estaño.

Resulta que más o menos se compuso, porque marca 5.15V en uno y 11.85V en el otro, y al conectar la carga cambian a 4.81V y 12.16V. Me da la impresión que alguna estaba haciendo mal contacto.

Vi por allí que cambiando la resistencia de más valor en el TL431, en este caso R23 (supongo que R22 también), se puede ajustar el voltaje de salida.

Se me ocurre probar y subir un poco el voltaje, para que, al conectar la carga caiga, sea el suficiente.


----------



## joshdvd (Jun 4, 2017)

Probé retirando R23, y poniendo un potenciómetro de 50k con una resistencia de 15k para tener mejor precisión, y efectivamente varía el voltaje de salida. Pero al conectar la carga, sigue "ajustando" la salida de 5V a ~4.80V.


----------



## joshdvd (Jun 12, 2017)

Muchachos, me alegra comentarles que temporalmente pude solucionar el problema.

Resulta que, después de buscar y rebuscar en la fuente, lo que hice en ella al final fue ajustar las salidas a ~5.3V y ~12.05V, para usarlas por separado.

Esto porque se me ocurrió probar de forma independiente cada una de las salidas con otros aparatos al mismo tiempo. La de 5V con un celular y la de 12V con un enrutador, y funcionaron bien, lo que me llevó a pensar que el problema quizás no era la fuente, sino la carga.

Abrí el enclóster del disco externo y vi que los 12V iban directos al disco duro (en este caso si se conecta uno de 3.5", porque con uno de 2.5" este conector queda libre, ya que sólo usan 5V), y los 5V alimentan la placa del enclóster y también la parte de 5V del disco duro. Esto lo comprobé dejando solamente los 5V y al encenderlo la PC lo reconoció normal (sin disco duro), manteniendo los 5V estables. La caída de voltaje se da al conectar el disco duro.

Hice la prueba también con una fuente aparte de 5V y unos 3A (usando un LM317 con un transistor de paso) para descartar casi por completo que el problema fuera la fuente. Pero el problema persistía.

Lo curioso aquí es que, a como mencioné al principio, poniendo un cargador de celular en paralelo a la salida de 5V, el disco duro es reconocido, pero al "usarlo", se cae el voltaje, se apaga y vuelve a encender. Lo que me lleva a pensar que el problema es de corriente. Algo en la placa está limitando  la corriente y en su intento de encender el disco provoca la caída de voltaje.

Lo que hice fue tomar los 12V dentro del enclóster y con una pequeña modificación al conector puse el LM317 ajustado a ~5V para que de forma independiente el disco duro se alimente siempre por allí (tanto 12V y 5V), dejando los 5V de la fuente exclusivos para la placa del enclóster.

Cabe mencionar que al LM317 le puse un pequeño disipador que también va adherido al chasis, con su pasta térmica y gomita para evitar cualquier corto.

El único inconveniente que encuentro por el momento, es que según las especificaciones de la fuente, en la salida de 12V da hasta 2A (y el LM317 1.5A), y al querer alimentar un disco de 3.5" desde ese mismo punto (o una unidad lectora de discos), en algún momento puede llegar a requerir más que eso. En este caso dejé una etiqueta con el recordatorio para tener en cuenta a futuro el consumo del dispositivo que conecte, tanto en su entrada de 12V y de 5V, ya que por el momento lo que pienso conectar casi de forma permanente es un disco de 2.5" que consume poco más de 600mA.

Más adelante talvez me aventuro también a revisar la placa del enclóster, que supongo la falla estará en la parte que divide el voltaje al circuito de la placa y al disco. Pero no sé si eso sería ya cuestión de otro tema.

Agradezco el apoyo que me dieron, todos sus consejos y sugerencias me sirvieron mucho, y siempre son bienvenidos. 

Saludos


----------



## joshdvd (Jul 10, 2017)

*Actualización*

Muchachos, les comento que me metí al tema de reparar la placa, pues resulta que tuve que ocupar el LM317 en otra cosa, y no tenía otro a mano .

Después de una revisión rápida, di con que al inicio tenía en corto un transistor. Mi hipótesis es que al conectar tanto la placa como el disco duro estas quedaban en paralelo y demandaba más corriente, que la fuente no podía entregar, en ese terminal.

Me resultó curioso que después de sustituir el transistor, seguía teniendo caídas de voltaje,pero ya no a ~4.80V, sino a ~4.90V, y después de leer unos cuantos temas acá en el foro, durante unas cuantas semanas , y entender un poco mejor cómo funcionan este tipo de fuentes, se me ocurrió la genial idea de cambiar el TL431, también cambié R20 por una de 1K, y listo... quedó completamente funcional.

Tengo pendiente revisar con un osciloscopio la señal de salida, a esperas de que no haya algo oculto que pudiera ocasionar problemas más adelante, o simplemente confirmar de que anda al 100.

Nuevamente gracias a todos


----------

